# The Haunted Mansion on 45



## Olivia Hardy (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm am looking for a sound file of the old 45 by Disneyland Records. #LLP339 Walt Disney Presents "The Haunted Mansion". If anyone has a copy of it, could I download the sound file to play for my child?!!!

Could someone please help me?


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Olivia,
I have a copy of the Haunted Mansion in mp3 format. The only problem: it's 21MB in size. I definitely can't email a file this large. I probably could upload to a free webspace on the Internet and give you the URL to download, but before I do this, I want to know if you're even interested. Let me know via email.*

*-fly*


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm interested, sprfly. Just send me an email with the url if you get it going.

-Cubed_game


----------



## ocdanny76 (Oct 7, 2003)

Download Haunted Mansion source loops (in MP3 format) from http://www.grimghosts.com/secrets/SCsource.html They have all of the songs/music from the Haunted Mansion. This is where I got mine. Very cool.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a copy of the very rare Teacher's Edition of this record:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ov7s2be4rtvm3/DisHauntMansReadTeachEd


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember this 45 version from a long time ago. At one point, I had a difficult time convincing people that this record existed, because everyone was more familiar with the 12" LP version (with Ron Howard). This had an illustrated booklet, too, if I remember correctly. And the overall "tone" of the recording was "lighter/funnier/less scary"...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think my download includes scans of the book pages. If not I have them in a photobucket album.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

HERE'S THE PAGES TO THE READALONG BOOK:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/DavesWorld56/embed/slideshow/HauntedMansionSeeHearRead


----------

